# My tiny collection *lots of pics*



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 30, 2006)

I did my best to take decent pics, this is my collection of MAC stuff. Its not very big but I love it after all they are my babies lol.

whole traincase





Brushes








Pot Shadows
















Eye Shadow Palettes




Pre Made Quads








Blush Palette




Pot Blushes 




Skinfinishes




Lip Stuffs




Pigment Samples




Pigments
















Mac Skin stuffs




Bronzer and Pearlizers





Non MAC


----------



## Lalli (Jul 1, 2006)

ooo i like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 great collection its not tiny!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_ooo i like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 great collection its not tiny!_

 
well considering everyone elses collection on here it is tiny lol, but in normal people standards its alot lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

Tiny??? but that a very good collection. I saw some great stuff and colors. Mine is way tinyer


----------



## quandolak (Jul 2, 2006)

..................


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 2, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_well considering everyone elses collection on here it is tiny lol, but in normal people standards its alot lol_

 
i know!! everyone has loads! mines fast growing running out of space im moving out to uni and i wont be able to take everyting with me coz theres so much grr


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 2, 2006)

Really nice collectuons love everything form the blushes to lip glass lipsticks to the eyeshadows and pigments


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I just REALLY started collecting MAC This year, though my first purchases with MAC were a year or 2 ago, I just didnt have the money or time then to really collect like I am now... My first 2 purchases were a quad wich I picked Print, Shroom, pink venus, and one more I dont remember right now lol my second purchase was the Bronzer tan pigment georgeous gold I think and rule (I was trying to re create a look lol)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 6, 2006)

You've got a ton for just starting! I. Am. Jealous!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 7, 2006)

wow, you have a ton of stuff, especially considering you've only been collecting a year! awesome collection.


----------



## mactard (Jul 8, 2006)

oooh matte black pigment!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 25, 2006)

great collection


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome collection. It's not tiny at all!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jul 25, 2006)

You really have some amazing things there!


----------



## juli (Jul 25, 2006)

O M G !!! Lady, u can not call this a tiny collection!!!  Absolutely loving your collections. Pigs, shadows, MSFs and Brushes!!!! You have everything!!! wow.... speechless =P


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 25, 2006)

ohh, i'm so envious!  after seeing other members' traincases, i resolve to start collecting the rest of MAC makeup's this year. i've just been collecting mostly pigments but seeing all these eyeshadows & lipglasses, omg, i am totally gonna change shopping priority!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 27, 2006)

if your collection is tiny, then mine is just a little speck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its very nice! i love all your eyeshadows and WOWOW look at all those pigment samples


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 27, 2006)

that's a collection to be proud of!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 27, 2006)

mmmmm, i like your collection!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 28, 2006)

Aww thanks so much you guys! I appreciate it! Ive added some more pigments since I took this pic but now I want to add some more liners lol Damn mac for releasing a new collection like every week!


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Aww thanks so much you guys! I appreciate it! Ive added some more pigments since I took this pic but now I want to add some more liners lol Damn mac for releasing a new collection like every week!_

 
My wallet feels the same way...and you have a great collection!


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 5, 2006)

great collection!.. i love ur e/s!. im jealous =P


----------



## sallyh88 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wonderful collection Brandi! I can't wait to see it after another year, you will need another case for sure!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_great collection!.. i love ur e/s!. im jealous =P_

 

im sure your collection is wayy better than mine!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallyh88* 
_Wonderful collection Brandi! I can't wait to see it after another year, you will need another case for sure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol well it will be redicilous if mac dosnt stop releasing stuff lol


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 5, 2006)

wow! my collection is waaay tiny-er  : )


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

So awesome!


----------



## miss_emc (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow that is one amazing collection! I would hardly call that tiny!!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 10, 2006)

I need to update this its changes ince I posted this...


----------



## geminia (Sep 21, 2006)

Awesome collections chica a booo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *drools*


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geminia* 
_Awesome collections chica a booo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *drools*_

 
haha thanks! But I want to see yours lol


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 21, 2006)

if we lived near each other i think we would have some fun w/our MAC collections.Doing all kinds of looks  =D


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACFreak* 
_if we lived near each other i think we would have some fun w/our MAC collections.Doing all kinds of looks  =D_

 
I wish I lived near anyone that was half as into makeup as me lol... I think everyone thinks im nuts lol


----------



## spencoh (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah not very big at all

*punch*


hahaha


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_lol well it will be redicilous if mac dosnt stop releasing stuff lol_

 

haha thats exactly how i feel i always have to get ALL the LE stuff just beacuse i know i probably wont see it again!
grrrrr


and yeah normal people think wow you have a huge collection but im like nah its small hahahahaha

but you have a really nice collection!

i need to start depotting


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 22, 2006)

COMPLETELY updated lol


----------



## Saints (Sep 23, 2006)

Very nice and colorful collection, love it!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

great collection!!! bigger than mine


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 26, 2006)

great collection!!


is that a sephora traincase?


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Mel* 

 
_great collection!!


is that a sephora traincase?_

 
thank you and nope its not sephora.. I got it from Yazmo (do a google search) for I think like $50 very worth it but now I need a bigger one.. my collection has grown since these pics were taken


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_thank you and nope its not sephora.. I got it from Yazmo (do a google search) for I think like $50 very worth it but now I need a bigger one.. my collection has grown since these pics were taken_

 

haha yea tell me about it..I need a bigger one too


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 26, 2006)

I want a hot pink traincase...that'll be dope!


----------



## Steel (Oct 28, 2006)

I like your collection!

Could you tell me the name of the 3rd lipglass from the left (the darker reddish one)? Thanks!


----------



## andrienne (Oct 28, 2006)

_you collection is so nice!_


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel* 

 
_I like your collection!

Could you tell me the name of the 3rd lipglass from the left (the darker reddish one)? Thanks!_

 
that one is tres cher and I absolutely LOVE it it was le with sundressing I believe


----------



## adela88 (Jan 28, 2008)

does anyone know the name of the blush on the middle bottom?
(thepale pink mac one) 
yep another annoying newbie


----------



## Linabear88 (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG.  Great collection.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 19, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh i just can dream about MAC (
great collection )


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

nice stuff, i like it


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Nov 16, 2008)

love your traincase <3
I'm so in need of one xP


----------

